# Employer let apprenticeship lapse



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would call the state and take care of it myself.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Strat9 said:


> According to the handbook I got from the state, it says I must be registered in order for my hours to count. I didn’t receive my apprenticeship card this year so I asked my boss about it and he said I don’t need to be. What do I do? Check with the state? Quit? File a complaint? What’s the best way to proceed?


It depends on the state I’m ct I know that your employer has to register you in order to get your hours to take your masters and your suppose to get raises after you get more hours .

In nj the contractor dosnt have to register you . You can prove your hours with pay stubs and the contractor signs paperwork.

Also I know in ct theirs e2 and e1 cards etc not in nj 

In no theirs no formal apprentiship for non union .

They can send you to school and you can receive s jw card but it dosnt lovk you in to any sertain pay or benies .


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Where are you located? Know the rules of your state for licensing and how many hours of on the job training and if there is any classroom hours too.


----------



## Strat9 (Aug 13, 2017)

I’m in Connecticut


----------

